# Is it safe to deworm 6 week old baby goats AND vaccinate for CDT at the same time?



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I was also thinking of using Ivermectin. Good idea, bad idea? Also can I give it orally?

thanks for your consideration!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Have you had a fecal done on the kids? What kind of worms are treating for? 

Either way I’d space it out a bit. Both deworming and vaccinations can be hard on the immune system. 

I’ve never had to treat kids that young for any worms so I’m not sure how hard on them Ivermectin is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I start worming with Ivomec and cocci prevention with corid, at 1 month old.
Yes, I give it orally.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you! Just to be sure, do you administer Corid by drench?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Corid is oral. So yes, drenched.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Does the goat need to be dewormed? Only deworm as a treatment, not a preventative.

I’m sure you could give it at the same time, but I am of the mind to space things out that are hard on the body.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I’m hearing you wanting to give Corid, ivermectin, AND CDT. Corid I understand it’s cocci prevention. CDT I also understand. Why ivermectin?


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

I read a Tennesseemeatgoats.com article on worming scheduling; in the article she says she worms kids at 1 month, using Ivermectin, and also gives CDT at one month. That's the only reason I mentioned Ivermectin- I've never had kids before so I want to do the right thing. And it seems like a good preventative measure for internal and external parasites.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I never recommend preventative worming except for coccidia. https://thriftyhomesteader.com/dewormer-resistance-in-goats/


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

So I'm not going to give the vaccine CDT and the worming meds at the same time- thank you ALL for clarifying that! I'm glad I asked. But I'm confused now about whether to worm or not. I see the reasons for not worming until the goats need it. Then some people just automatically worm goats (like after kidding) at certain times. Just wish there wasn't so much conflicting information. Yep, I am very confused.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We deworm after kidding because kidding is super stressful and a common time for worm bloom. Moms can go down quickly. Other than that we should not deworm on schedule but only as needed based on fecal, condition and famacha. 
CD&T is best given when baby is acting on his own immune system. Kids are not born with an active immune system. They are using moms up until 10 to 12 weeks. They need time to develop to the point where the vaccinations do any good.

I know there are a lot of conflicting information. Read a lot, cross reference. Find a trusted and successful mentor, then decide how best to proceed. This place is awesome to learn from. While you will get many opinions, everyone is respectful in sharing their own ideas and gives you room to ask lots of questions to help you make the best choices for your herd. Best Wishes!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:up:Awesome description. 
Also consider different areas have different worm conditions, and the info is on different Breeds


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

senoradirt said:


> I read a Tennesseemeatgoats.com article on worming scheduling; in the article she says she worms kids at 1 month, using Ivermectin, and also gives CDT at one month. That's the only reason I mentioned Ivermectin- I've never had kids before so I want to do the right thing. And it seems like a good preventative measure for internal and external parasites.


You are thinking right. 
That is how I do the Ivomec at 1 month old, be sure to give it 10 days later as well. 
Then at 2 months old, I give Valbezen in case of tapes.

Then it is as needed, or every 4-5 months, as kids grow for the first year. 

Thereafter, it is as needed.


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you, that's cleared it up for me. Only, just to be clear, is Ivomec the same as Ivermectin? And does the Corid dose need to be spaced out too (not given the same day as the Ivermectin).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*No problem.*

*Yes, as long as it is the injectable form. *
*1 cc per 30 lbs orally, unless a goat is anemic, then it is SQ 1 cc per 40 lbs. *

*I may wait a few days before doing the cocci prevention. *


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Got it! Thank you!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your finding so much conflicting advise out there because there’s really no one size fits all for everyone on a lot of things. It doesn’t mean that anything is really wrong or right it just means that different things work for each person better. 
On worming and vaccinating this is what I do. I catch them at a month old for their CDT shots. My reasoning on this age is I sell to a lot of children that show at the fairs and they want their projects usually a bit earlier then 3 months because it’s easier for small children to work with smaller goats. Also sometimes it’s very close on the time line of owning that animal for the fair. So I want these kids fully vaccinated. Is it the best time to give the vaccine? Maybe, maybe not. But I think it’s better then sending kids off with no vaccination at all, if they feel it’s not the right time they are more then welcome to vaccinate again when they are in their care. 
Since I have these 60-100 kids physically in my hands I then decide if they should be womed. Yes a fecal would be best, I’m not going to disagree but that is beyond impossible for me to sit out in the 10 acres they are currently in waiting for every single kid to poop out their tiny little balls of poop in a grassy field and find it. Since that’s pretty much never going to happen, I check FAMACHA and make sure I have nice pink eye lids, kids are not under weight or have that nasty kinda pot belly look to them, all which is signs of parasites. If they do I worm, if they don’t then I don’t because ultimately I really don’t want to worm kids that really don’t need to be wormed. It’s a waste of money and it’s more of a chance for parasite resistance in my herd.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> That is how I do the Ivomec at 1 month old, be sure to give it 10 days later as well.
> Then at 2 months old, I give Valbezen in case of tapes.


Im curious as to why this deworming schedule? (not to argue, Im really interested in why, there is always new info popping up)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure I will tell you. 

Young kids are more susceptible to worms and cocci.
I rather keep the parasites ect at bay, so the kids grow and thrive, especially in their first year. 
This helps them more, otherwise worms/cocci can drain their immunities, which can cause other health issues to arise.

I use to not do this schedule and they were stunted and didn't thrive.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Young kids are more susceptible to worms and cocci.
> I rather keep the parasites ect at bay, so the kids grow and thrive, especially in their first year.


So essentially you take preventive action again worms like we do for coccidia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Somewhat, I guess you would say for growing kids.


----------

